# Península Ibérica e EUA - +/- mesma latitude?



## litorallover (16 Ago 2013 às 20:53)

Só há algumas semanas atrás eu apercebi-me que a Península Ibérica e a região continental dos EUA (Estados Unidos da América, para os mais despistados) estão á mesma latitude. O que me faz pensar, porque é que a maioria acha que Espanha e Portugal são paraísos tropicais?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2013 às 20:59)

Latitudes médias podem ter um pouco de tudo, daí haver várias razões e teorias para se achar isso.

Regiões subtropicais.







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subtropics


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2013 às 21:59)

Nunca ouvi ninguém referi-se a Portugal como paraíso tropical.
E se excluirmos Alaska e Haway, o centro geodésico quer de Portugal quer de Espanha estão até a Norte do dos EUA, mas a latitude é apenas um dos muitos factores que influenciam o clima.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2013 às 22:43)

litorallover disse:


> Só há algumas semanas atrás eu apercebi-me que a Península Ibérica e a região continental dos EUA (Estados Unidos da América, para os mais despistados) estão á mesma latitude. O que me faz pensar, porque é que a maioria acha que Espanha e Portugal são paraísos tropicais?



É no mínimo muito inspreciso, afirmar que a península ibérica e o EUA, estão à mesma latitude! A nossa península é uma área muito pequena quando comparada à extensão norte-sul da costa este dos EUA. Poderia ter afirmado que Lisboa está sensivelmente à mesma latitude de Nova Iorque! Mas o clima não tem nada a ver.. Não é só a latitude e altitude que contam, nem a interioridade. Todos estes factores coincidem entre ambas cidades, mas acontece que Nova Iorque tem a corrente fria do Lavrador e nós temos a corrente do Golfo, só aí são 4 ou 5 graus de diferença! Isso explica o inverno em nova iorque, mas não explica a sua maior amplitude térmica! Tal deve-se a que no verão um anticiclone à esquerda em lisboa significa corrente marítima e em nova iorque significa corrente de massa de ar continental com as suas características associadas muito menos amenas!


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2013 às 22:53)

Comparando os Verões das duas capitais, à mesma latitude Washington parece bem mais tropical, 3ºC mais quente já para não falar da elevada humidade que por lá faz que aumenta imenso a sensação térmica.

39ºN
Julho em Washington 31.4ºC / 21.8ºC
Agosto em Lisboa 28.3ºC / 18.6ºC

A diferença ainda é maior comparando o Porto e Nova Iorque, nos respectivos meses mais quentes o Porto é 4ºC mais fresco.

41ºN
Julho em Nova Iorque 28.9ºC / 20.5ºC
Agosto no Porto 25.7ºC / 15.9ºC

Depois no Inverno é o inverso, bendito clima Português


----------



## litorallover (16 Ago 2013 às 23:43)

Paulo H disse:


> É no mínimo muito inspreciso, afirmar que a península ibérica e o EUA, estão à mesma latitude! A nossa península é uma área muito pequena quando comparada à extensão norte-sul da costa este dos EUA.


Era isso que queria dizer com +/-... e refiro-me apenas á região temperada.


----------



## litorallover (16 Ago 2013 às 23:44)

Nickname disse:


> Nunca ouvi ninguém referi-se a Portugal como paraíso tropical.
> E se excluirmos Alaska e Haway, o centro geodésico quer de Portugal quer de Espanha estão até a Norte do dos EUA, mas a latitude é apenas um dos muitos factores que influenciam o clima.



Portugal talvez não, mas há muitas pessoas que pensam que Espanha é um país sempre ensolarado e quente... Se procurar "Myths about Spain" no Google este será um dos principais.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Ago 2013 às 14:53)

estão todos a ver a coisa pelo lado errado não se pode comparar com a costa leste mas sim o outro lado S. Francisco e assim porque Nova York e Washington são mais influenciados pelo clima continental derivado dos ventos alisios de oeste para este


----------

